# Kissing



## Giaguara (Jan 7, 2004)

How do you kiss? I don't mean the cheek to cheek kisses but the real kissing.


----------



## bobw (Jan 7, 2004)

Gia, you must really be bored today 

 I close my eyes, but I'm not sure about my horse.


----------



## chevy (Jan 7, 2004)

I wan't tell you what I voted


----------



## Arden (Jan 7, 2004)

Where's "I don't?"


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 7, 2004)

there is no "i don't"


----------



## Trillian (Jan 7, 2004)

What about the "remeber, yungsters read this board too" option? ::angel::


----------



## Trip (Jan 7, 2004)

I don't know how to kiss.


----------



## mr. k (Jan 7, 2004)

I can't say that my eyes are closed all the time -  but to take the thread one step further I will ask which way is the best?  Oh, and kissing with your eyes open is very, very, wierd.


----------



## adambyte (Jan 7, 2004)

Always... though, I must admit, the exception to the rule is at stoplights, when I'm driving. 

Dang. Wish I had a girlfriend. Excuse me while I go sulk. lol


----------



## Arden (Jan 7, 2004)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> there is no "i don't"


 There should be.  Not all of us are in relationships, or have been in a serious relationship.

Oh, and not all of us are youngsters, thank-you-very-much.


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 8, 2004)

i agree that it is highly awkward to have your eyes open during a kiss ( my exception is if i hear a strange sound or something)


----------



## Cat (Jan 8, 2004)

> What about the "remeber, yungsters read this board too" option?


Pay attention, kiddo! You might learn something ...


----------



## Trillian (Jan 8, 2004)

*Grabs note book


----------



## lilbandit (Jan 8, 2004)

Eyes open=not good, weird and never goes down well with person/horse you are kissing (sorry bob) 
Only open mine if something distracts me! Was with a girl in a nightclub a while back, while we were kissing the bar staff kept flinging bottles into a bin behind us. I opened my eyes thinking someone had thrown something at us, when she realised that I had opened my eyes she threw a wobbler and started saying it was weird to open eyes while kissing! I knew I was beaten so I just said good night! Met my girlfriend the following week so I keep my eyes shut these days!!!!


----------



## chevy (Jan 8, 2004)

JetwingX said:
			
		

> i agree that it is highly awkward to have your eyes open during a kiss ( my exception is if i hear a strange sound or something)



You don't have to close eyes to feel well together with your partner... her (his) hair is beautiful, no ?
Close your eyes if you want to think about someone else


----------



## Sogni (Jan 8, 2004)

Damn... it's been so long....


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm too uncoordinated to close my eyes during anything....well maybe if i'm sitting down while kissing her..heh


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 8, 2004)

chevy said:
			
		

> You don't have to close eyes to feel well together with your partner... her (his) hair is beautiful, no ?
> Close your eyes if you want to think about someone else



actualy no... i visualize what is happening


----------



## Trip (Jan 8, 2004)

So nobody's going to help me learn?


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 8, 2004)

do you have some one to "learn" on?


----------



## Arden (Jan 9, 2004)

Trip: forget it. 

I'm not voting until you add an option for those of us who don't go around smooching everyone. 

BTW, does this look like the face of someone who kisses horses?


----------



## adambyte (Jan 9, 2004)

The baby or the man?


----------



## Cat (Jan 9, 2004)

I think most people don't close their eyes to visualize somthing, but to reduce visual noise and concentrate on the experience. Like the blind who say they can hear and feel better.


----------



## mdnky (Jan 9, 2004)

Trillian said:
			
		

> What about the "remeber, yungsters read this board too" option? ::angel::



???  They're starting that kind of thing very early now a days...lol


----------



## Jason (Jan 9, 2004)

it depends on where im kissing her


----------



## mdnky (Jan 9, 2004)

Why do foresee this going downhill......lol......let's keep it PG or PG13 at least.

I agree with Cat, the eyes being closed is more about the moment.


----------



## adambyte (Jan 9, 2004)

lol. From Giaguara's original question, "I don't mean the cheek to cheek kisses but the real kissing," I think we're talking about strictly lip-on-lip action.


----------



## Jason (Jan 10, 2004)

well ok then, in THAT case its eyes closed


----------



## Trip (Jan 10, 2004)

w00t!

http://www.links2love.com/teens_kissing.htm


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 10, 2004)

Hah. 

Well. I don't remember my first kiss.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jan 10, 2004)

Well, when I get a chance to kiss a woman, it's always a long, slow, deep sensual kiss with my eyes closed.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 10, 2004)

I would say: depands on the woman. Nice one eyes opened, bad one..


No, most of the time eyes opened. Just sometimes peeking, if she is not feeling bored.


----------



## Arden (Jan 13, 2004)

Kissing is so dirty...

No really, it is.  Your mouth has more germs than a toilet bowl, and when you kiss someone you share all those germs.

But people don't think about that when they do it. ::love::


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jan 13, 2004)

Arden said:
			
		

> Kissing is so dirty...
> 
> No really, it is.  Your mouth has more germs than a toilet bowl, and when you kiss someone you share all those germs.
> 
> But people don't think about that when they do it. ::love::




Yes indeed, Kissing is very dirty.  Now for all the gross details (scientific explanation is minimal with sarcasm, comedy, and cold hard truth).  The human mouth contains a minimum of between 8 and 10 different types of bacteria.  The tongue is a particularly good breeding ground for little bugs.  You can purchase at the local drug store a "Tongue Cleaner/Scraper" for about $5.00 (US).  It is made of plastic, and has a wide curved plastic blade that is at the right angle for placing in the back of your mouth, pressing firmly against the tongue, and removing the "build-up" by moving it forward.  This yucky matter is typically white with a hint of yellow in color, and is composed of bacteria (and their waste), food components, and saliva; and it can smell very bad.  Just below the gum line, especially between the (a back) tooth and the gum live the really nasty bacteria, in a warm, moist and DARK incubator; and if you don't floss regularly, the odor from the bacteria in this area of your mouth will just about knock you over.  As they live and grow, they manufacture chemicals known as oligosaccharides, a molecule that is BOTH a FAT and a SUGAR.  These molecules make the bacteria VERY STICKY, so they adhere very well to the tooth.  This is PLAQUE.  After is has grown over the surface of the tooth at and below the gum line, it starts growning INTO your gum tissue, killing at it grows (RECEDING GUMS).  This is one of the causes of GINGIVITIS, the other being the chemical assault launched upon it by the bacteria and the bodies response to fighting infection.  For pictures, look on the web (Google), or visit your local library and search for books on "Dental Hygiene" (sp?) or the work of a "Dental Hygenist".  I've read parts of a book written for dental hygenists and saw the diagrams.  It's enough to making FLOSSING EVERYDAY a top priority in your life.

Listerine is the strongest oral antibacteria agent.  It has copious amonts of ethanol (same kind in beer, wine, liquor) and other organic ingredients that are good at killing the bacteria, usually by assisting to dissolve their cellular membranes, or wreak havoc with membrane proteins.  The ethanol does most of the damage, and it helps to dissolve other slimy/sticky secretions that bacteria swim in.  NOTE: Listerine also contains agents that will cause nausia and vomiting when ingested in large amounts (more than a recommended dosage).  So, if you are planning to abuse the alcohol in Listerine, you aren't going to drink very much of it without seeing it again really soon.


----------



## MikeXpop (Jan 13, 2004)

chemistry_geek said:
			
		

> Listerine is the strongest oral antibacteria agent.  It has copious amonts of ethanol (same kind in beer, wine, liquor) and other organic ingredients that are good at killing the bacteria, usually by assisting to dissolve their cellular membranes, or wreak havoc with membrane proteins.  The ethanol does most of the damage, and it helps to dissolve other slimy/sticky secretions that bacteria swim in.  NOTE: Listerine also contains agents that will cause nausia and vomiting when ingested in large amounts (more than a recommended dosage).  So, if you are planning to abuse the alcohol in Listerine, you aren't going to drink very much of it without seeing it again really soon.



Not to mention it can lead to cancer. Listerine basically burns a layer of skin in your mouth away. There's a reason your body wants you to spit it out. It's not healthy.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 14, 2004)

Spoilers!


----------



## Cat (Jan 14, 2004)

Arden said:
			
		

> Kissing is so dirty...
> 
> No really, it is. Your mouth has more germs than a toilet bowl, and when you kiss someone you share all those germs.


I can see why you wouldn't kiss a lot ... If you'd rinse your mouth every other day with toilet-cleaner, you wouldn't have as much germs ... or as much mouth ...  Well, yes, love and kissing is all about sharing, even your germs.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 14, 2004)

Wait, so you are telling basically that kissing some other parts of the body .. that in some/ most cultures are considered dirt ... would be actually cleaner than kissing on the mouth?


----------



## Arden (Jan 16, 2004)

Hey, if you can't get any, spoil it for the others!  ::ha::


			
				Giaguara said:
			
		

> Wait, so you are telling basically that kissing some other parts of the body .. that in some/ most cultures are considered dirt ... would be actually cleaner than kissing on the mouth?


 And risk infecting those other body parts?


----------



## Sogni (Jan 16, 2004)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> Wait, so you are telling basically that kissing some other parts of the body .. that in some/ most cultures are considered dirt ... would be actually cleaner than kissing on the mouth?



LOL
Yup.
There are more germs in the human mouth than any other part of the body.
Go figure.


----------



## Trip (Jan 16, 2004)

Wow, I feel like I need to wash my mouth out now.


----------



## mdnky (Jan 16, 2004)

That's what those good old *PCN* (and *`illan*) meds, are for after all...<G>


----------



## Trip (May 1, 2004)

Sorry to bring this thread back to the dead...but I just had to share:

I closed my eyes.


----------



## ora (May 2, 2004)

Trip said:
			
		

> I closed my eyes.


Nicely done Trip, and welcome back (though i see you've been posting again for a few days i have been busy myself).
I wouldn't recommend getting complacent about your skills though trip, constant practice is required to keep you in tip-top shape .

BTW- i notice both Trip and Arden, the two people who were moaning about the lack of an "I don't" option on the poll, have both since been getting some practice in and are now happily able to vote. Maybe this thread was part of the reason?


----------



## Giaguara (May 2, 2004)

Maybe. 

It gets better with practise. There are an innumerable amount of ways of kissing .. try them all.  Peppermint candy kisses ... kisses after rubbing your feet on a big carpet, kisses all around the face, ears, eyes closed and open and ..


----------



## markceltic (May 2, 2004)

Shouldn't there be more female input here?Really their comments would go a long way towards improving our perceptions of what we're doing right or wrong.Sure us guys know what we like but lets make sure they like it to. xxooxxo


----------



## andychrist (May 2, 2004)

Yeah, and that poll doesn't spell out enough options.  I like to keep one eye open, one eye closed, one eye open and closed, and one eye neither open nor closed.  

Others might find it more comfortable to remove their glasses first...


----------



## markceltic (May 2, 2004)

andychrist said:
			
		

> Others might find it more comfortable to remove their glasses first...


   I'll leave my glasses on so I can see her reaction to my ministrations of the mouth


----------



## Easter (May 4, 2004)

No much kisses here ... "the real kissing" ...
My first kisses has ghone with her overseas ... and now no one to kiss.

Many kisses!


----------



## dlloyd (May 4, 2004)

I vote for an option like what Trip and Arden wanted! Unless you are willing to wait for three or four years before you get my vote...


----------



## Randman (May 4, 2004)

What's the definition of gross?

When you kiss your Grandma goodbye and she gives you some tongue.

What's really gross?

When Grandpa does the same thing.


----------



## dlloyd (May 4, 2004)

Yah yah, I don't think that's what Gia wanted


----------



## Randman (May 4, 2004)

I know, but I haven't had anything to add to this thread lately. My fiancee would kill if I kissed and told.


----------



## markceltic (May 6, 2004)

Randman said:
			
		

> I know, but I haven't had anything to add to this thread lately. My fiancee would kill if I kissed and told.


                          `    So she's the jealous type?Or paranoid if word got out that you're a good kisser the women would start making passes at ya.


----------



## Arden (May 7, 2004)

Easter:  If you're a woman...   :nod: :nod:

If not, well, forget it.

And right now I have no one to kiss.


----------



## Darkshadow (May 10, 2004)

Yeah right, Arden.  I don't believe it.  You can't convince me you don't kiss yourself in the mirror every day. 

I haven't done any kissing in the last three years, but I go for eyes closed.  The heck you think you're gonna see that close up, anyway?


----------



## Easter (May 10, 2004)

Hi Arden,



			
				Arden said:
			
		

> Easter:  If you're a woman...   :nod: :nod:
> 
> If not, well, forget it.
> 
> And right now I have no one to kiss.



 
ROTFL

I am "gender safe" (whatever it could means! ... by now I will not declare explicitly my gender ... does it worth?)
byez_


----------



## Giaguara (May 10, 2004)

Arden said:
			
		

> Easter:  If you're a woman...   :nod: :nod:



Haven't you seen his geek code?


----------



## Easter (May 11, 2004)

Hi Gia.


			
				Giaguara said:
			
		

> Haven't you seen his geek code?



You are right but now I don't "expose" my Geek Code because my sig. is already too long.  

If my gender is a question that matters, someone have to explain why.  

Bye, byez_


----------



## a_iver (May 14, 2004)

never kissed...    


            ...except for when I was a kid when I got a peck on the cheek.


----------



## markceltic (May 22, 2004)

a_iver said:
			
		

> never kissed...
> 
> 
> ...except for when I was a kid when I got a peck on the cheek.


  Now this is sad, depending of course on how old you are now!  Unless this is by choice & not circumstances forced upon you.


----------



## Dorn (Oct 3, 2004)

Will let you know in a few weeks Giaguara   

But eyes mostly closed. Depends on the moment and place.

Dorn.


----------



## DanTekGeek (Oct 3, 2004)

still waiting for my first real kiss.....


----------



## Trip (Oct 3, 2004)

Well, since I last posted in this thread I've kissed at least one million times. And only twice have I opened my eyes. I don't know, it's just a lot more sensual with my eyes closed.

But don't worry about it you kids that haven't kissed yet, it's worth the wait.


----------



## delsoljb32 (Oct 5, 2004)

usually closed, sometimes i like to peek and see if she has hers closed, heheh.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 6, 2004)

Oh Dorn, I think you forgot to post..


----------



## Dorn (Dec 6, 2004)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> Oh Dorn, I think you forgot to post..



Ahem, guess if you kept your eyes open you would have seen  /ducks

Eyes open, sometimes closed but mostly open.

D.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 7, 2004)

Hmmmm, very suspicious. 
I remain, you two are sorta living very close to eachother.

I would be interested to know, if macosx.com helped any ppl/couples find to eachother.. Any reports on that? 
The slogan for this forum could then be: macosx.com, connecting ppl!


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 7, 2004)

Hehe.. 

Well, actually he is right now in a different time zone, 6 hours apart .. but otherwise living very damn close yes.. and he'll be back next week (damn impatient here...) 

Heh .. yea. Could be interesting to know. Actually didn't "find" him here.. I had to (well, wanted to) look for some info on some older Apple products .. (well, Newtons) so I started bugging him about them .. so soon ended being 16 hours iChats .. heh. And when around here, still SMS'ing or iChatting in my dreams to him because can't tollerate the idea of being "away" for the sleep (whatever, 6-8 hours?) ... heh. Yes yes .. can't wait to have him permanently here 48 7 ...


----------



## Darkshadow (Dec 7, 2004)

You have some pretty long days there, Gia. 

Err, and I hope you don't mind when he doesn't remember what he typed to you in your dreams.


----------

